# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ◆✿◆ New موضة الـ Season الجديدة ◄ فساتيـــن التـرتر و الفـولك ► الأمريكيـــة New ◆✿◆

## bellegirl

بســـم الله الرحمـــــــن الرحيــــــــــــم





حيـــاكن الله خواتــي الغاليـــات في موضوعي اليديـــد  :Smile: 

عساكـــن بخيـــر وصحـــة




وأتمنـــى  أكون دائمـــا عند حسن الظن


وبدون لا أطـــول عليكـــن ^__^






1-  إسم البضاعة :

موضــة الـ Season الجــديدة ◄ فساتيــــن التـــرتر ► الأمريكيـــة


2- صور لسنبــل البضاعة :




3- حجم و كمية البضاعة :

الي في الصورة قياس 18

كانت طلبيـــة خاصــة لي

والفساتيـــن الي بعرضهـــا القياســـات متاحــة من 2 إكس سمــــول إلــــى5 إكس لارج  :12 (101): 




4- وصف مختصر البضاعة :

فساتــــين ترتـــر موضــة السنــة اليديدة بجميع القياســــات

وهذا جدول يوضح القياسات





 ماعليج إلا اختيار القياس ونحن انفذ ان شاء الله


التفصيـــل ياخذ من 10 إلــى 20 يوم والتوصيــل تقريبــا في خلال اسبوع

5- طريقة الدفع و الاستلام :

أول شي مقدم 50 درهــم رصيـــد والبـــاقي عند استلام الفستـــــان

الرقم في توقيعــي أخواتي ^_^

بــعد استلام قيمــة الفستـــان سيتــم ارجاع الرصيد ان شاء الله

6- سعر البضاعة :


ابتداءا مـــن 850 درهــم إلــــى 2800  :Smile: 




يتبـــــــــع ان شـــــــاء الله  :12 (55): 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## bellegirl

بسم الله نبـــدأ





الفســــاتيــــــن الطويلــــــة







1







1400 درهــــم فقـــط






2






القطعـة الي تحت شيفـــوت ..

1150 درهـــــم فقـــط








3








1400 درهـــم فقـــط









4








1350 درهــــم فقـــط







5









لونيـــــن




2800 درهـــم تصميم جيوفانــــي









يتبـــــــــع ان شـــــــاء الله  :12 (55):

----------


## bellegirl

بسم الله نبـــدأ






6










1400 درهــــم فقـــط






7










1500 درهــــم فقـــط








8








1450 درهــــم فقـــط







9








1500 درهــــم فقـــط











يتبـــــــــع ان شـــــــاء الله  :12 (55):

----------


## bellegirl

بسم الله نبـــدأ






10










تصميم المصمم الفرنسي توني بولز

2750 درهــــم فقـــط








الفســــــاتيــــــن القصيــــــرة





1 قـ







1150 درهــــم فقـــط






2 قــ







950 درهــــم فقـــط






3 قــ







850 درهــــم فقـــط





4 قــ







850 درهــــم فقـــط









تـــم بفضــل الله


ان شاء الله التشكيلــة عيبتكن

ودعواتكم خير سند لي جزاكن الله خير

----------


## bellegirl

باقي مواضيعــــي ^_^







█▓▒░ أول مرة بالمنتدى 2 في 1 قمصـان أو جلابيـــات Mini بشغل مغربي تميـــــــزي ░▒▓█






☻كلكشن مغربيات ThE OnE حصريا من إيد المصمم لبيتج بالإمارات + جديدنــا ☻












█ جديدي وحصريا in UAE عندي◄GlaMoRoUs TaTtoO►لكل أنثى تحب الجمال والدلال لها وعيالعا █







◘❤₪▌ بوكسـBoxesـات التوزيعـات , بتشكيلـة جديدة , لتميزي مناسبــاتج بلمسة إبداعج▌ ₪❤◘







Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ أجهزة مراقبة مسار السيارة ,, لكـل زوجـة وربـة بيت حريصـة على أهلها Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ 











✿<>✿CiTy Of Fun At Home✿✿مدينـة الألعـاب في بيتـج وطلعــــاتج لج ولريلـج وعيـالج ✿<>✿ 











Ξ❤Ξ أكلـــج وأكل عيالـج فريـــش وصحــي ,, مـــدة طويلــة بالثلاجـة أو خارجهــا Ξ❤Ξ 










 ــ☆ـــ لكــبت مرتـــب ,, مساحــة أصغــر ,, انتقـــاء أسرع ,,في وقـــت أقـــل ـــ☆ـــ 












Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ للـطلـب من جميــع المـــواقع الأمريكية وغيرهـأ ,, بكـل سهولـة وسرعة Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ 









 ▇||◄~✿ الطـــاولــة العجيبــــــــة ✿ مــــالج غنـــى عنهـــا ✿حصـــريا عندي ✿~►||▇ 









°ˆ~*¤®§ Baby MoniTor CaMeRa ·´¯`· الدفعـــــة الثالثـــة للأطفال وكبار الســن §®¤*~ˆ°

----------


## bellegirl

تتمــة





█ ◄ لراحة بالج تجنبي رسوم سالك والرادارات مع مباني ثلاثية الأبعاد وخططي لرحلتج ►█




´¯` الدفعــــة 2 من الجهــــاز الي بيميـــز مطبخــج عن غيـــره وتقطيعج عن غيـــره ´¯`











الدفعــة الـ8ـ من المكنسـة العجيبـة للعاملات , وربـات البيـوت..مـع علامة الكواليتي 













¤~¤ <<الدفعة الثامنة>> لملابـس مرتبة ومكواية بسهـولة في السفـر والبيت ToBiهي الحل ¤~¤ 




مواضيع متميــزة لأختي وغاليتي التاجرة usa Online 






فساتين فكتوريه من امريكا باحلا الاسعار و كل المقاسات



عرض خاص: فستان دهبي تصميم توني بولوز فقط عندي


♠♣♥♦ نوري غرفت نومك و نوم اطفالك ب احلا الملصقات المضيأة♠♣♥♦


♥♥ل مكتب مميــزو راقي وأهم شي ما يشبه مكتب غيرج♥♥


عرض خاص: ساعات الالماس الاصلي Gucci*D&G و التمن و لا حلا ..

----------


## bellegirl

وحياكم الله  خواتي ^_^

----------


## bellegirl



----------


## غموض

؛

ماشالله رووووعه 

موفقة حبوبة 




**

----------


## الحلوووهـ

روووعه ^^


موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## aynawiah

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## روزه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

بالتوفيق

----------


## صمت الاصايل

حبيت السامبل اكثر من باقي الموديلات 
وايد حلو ماشاءالله تبارك الله
بالتوفيق لج الغاليه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

روووووووووووووووعه موفقه يالغاليه.........

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## Miss Cat

ليش ما تظهر لي الصور!!  :Frown:

----------


## bellegirl

تسلمون خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## fifi_girl

بالتوفيق الغالــية . .

----------


## bellegirl

مشكورة أختي

----------


## bellegirl

قال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (خير النكاح أيسره) رواه ابن حبان . وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3300) .

وقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( خير الصداق أيسره ) رواه الحاكم والبيهقي . وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3279) .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجل أراد الزواج : ( التمس ولو خاتماً من حديد ) . متفق عليه .

وقد ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته المثل الأعلى في ذلك ، حتى ترسخ في المجتمع النظرة الصادقة لحقائق الأمور ، وتشيع بين الناس روح السهولة واليسر .

روى أبو داود (2125) والنسائي (3375) – واللفظ له - عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ عَلِيًّا قَالَ : تَزَوَّجْتُ فَاطِمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، ابْنِ بِي – وهو الدخول بالزوجة - . قَالَ : أَعْطِهَا شَيْئًا . قُلْتُ : مَا عِنْدِي مِنْ شَيْءٍ . قَالَ : فَأَيْنَ دِرْعُكَ الْحُطَمِيَّةُ ؟ قُلْتُ : هِيَ عِنْدِي . قَالَ : فَأَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ . صححه الألباني في صحيح النسائي (3160) .

فهذا كان مهر فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سيدة نساء أهل الجنة .

----------


## Miss Business

رووووووعة ...

مووووفقة الغالية ..

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*


*

۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*

----------


## bellegirl

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## EMEE_84

موفقة

 :Smile:

----------


## fatentus

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## bellegirl

* اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين* 


*مشكورة أختي*

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## كسلانة

عندي سؤال!! كيف ترجعون قيمة الرصيد يوم نستلم الفستان!! اذا كان تلفوني خط مب مدفوعة؟؟

----------


## farfela

الله يـوفقــج ،
 :Smile:

----------


## قلوووووب

رووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## إيمان العلي

حلوووين والله يووفقج

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*


*

۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*

----------


## bellegirl

> عندي سؤال!! كيف ترجعون قيمة الرصيد يوم نستلم الفستان!! اذا كان تلفوني خط مب مدفوعة؟؟


في هذه الحالة أتفق مع الزبونة اني أخصمه من سعر الطلبية ^^

----------


## bellegirl

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1011862

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

*

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

﴿ وَإِذَا مَسَّ الإِنسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ قَآئِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ

مَرَّ كَأَن لَّمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَّسَّهُ كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ﴾

*

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بضاعة مميزة جدا!
ما شاء الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

ما شاء الله رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه قليل عليها 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## aynawiah

روعة الفساتين ما شاء الله ..

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## bellegirl

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## أإأم زيووود

ما شاء الله فساتينج روعه و ذوق ربي يوفقج

----------


## miss_layali

الجلتر موضه
ربي يوفقج ياذوق

----------


## Bint Al Ali

موفقة ان شاء الله اختي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

صور لسنبــل البضاعة حبي هاي جلابيه والا فستان ؟

----------


## الـصـمـت

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## فن القفطان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


ثلاثا حافظ عليها تسعد باذن الله 

1) إذا ظهرت عليك النعمه احمد الله

2) إذا ابطىء عنك الرزق استغفر الله

3) إذا اصابتك شده اكثر من قول لا حول ولا
قوة إلا بالله .

----------


## Reem dxb

موفقة ان شاء

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## kash5ah_girl

ما شاء الله حلوات ^^

موووفقة حبيبتي بيلي قيرل  :Smile: 

سبحان الله و بحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

كل دقَيقَہ . . مَنْ عّمَرْنـَا . . آنَفْاسّ لآ تّعَودْ . . .
فلَتگنْ
لأنفْاسَگ . .حّـَلاۈة الإستغفـَآرْ .
آستغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي
القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## bint_altamimi

موفقة اختي

----------


## أم شيخوو123

روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

كل دقَيقَہ . . مَنْ عّمَرْنـَا . . آنَفْاسّ لآ تّعَودْ . . .
فلَتگنْ
لأنفْاسَگ . .حّـَلاۈة الإستغفـَآرْ .
آستغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي
القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## USA Online

موفقه الغاليه ٍ

----------


## جوهرة الكويت

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

*

{ فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً (10) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً (11) 

وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً (12) } [سورة نوح] 

*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

لأن ( الله ربي )
سأبحر في أُمنياتي .. سأزيدُ رغباتي !

سَأطمع في دُعائي أكثر ..
لأن الله رَبي !
... ... سأطرُق البابَ وإن طال الفَتح `
سأنطَرِحُ على الأعتاب وإن امتدّ الزمان ،

فحتماً ولابُد ; سأبكي فرحاً يوماً
من دَهشتي بالعطاء .. / لأنه ” آلله

----------


## ولا شي

بالتوووفيق يالغلا 

للرفع^^

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

*

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

﴿ وَإِذَا مَسَّ الإِنسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ قَآئِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ

مَرَّ كَأَن لَّمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَّسَّهُ كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ ﴾

*

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ﺂللَّہُـمَّــ ألبسنـــا لباس التـقوى
و أكفنـــا مـــا أهمّـنـــا ..
و أسعدنا بطاعتك و تسبيحـــك ..
و ارزقـــنا مِـــن واســـع كرمـــك ..
و اغفـــر لنـــا و ارحمنـــا بحمايتك ..
و احفظـــنا مـــن كـــلّ شـــرّ ، و فـــرّج همّــــنا ..
و أسعـــد قلوبنـــا ، و ارزقنـــا الطـمأنينـــة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الـلـهـمَّ ثـبّـتْ قَــولـــيْ بـ لـآ إلــهَ إلّـا الـلـه يــومَ تُــرفَــعُ الـــرّوحُ إِلــيــكْ ♥

----------


## ~ على مستوى ~

يا سلاااااام

يلا بالتوووفيق اختي المميزه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

█▓░ قيام الليل ░▓█

 █▓░ صلاة الفجر ░▓█ ‏

█▓░ الصدقه ░▓█

█▓░ يوم القيامه ░▓█

█▓░ صلاة الضحى ░▓█

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل ابواب الجنة الثمانية تفتح لنا..

و قلوب الناس ترتاح لنا..

و كل حسنة تتضاعف لنا ..
... 
و كل خير في الدنيا يوهب لنا..

و كل نعيم في الجنة يعطى لنا..

و كل خطوة الملائكة تدعو لنا..

و في كل صلاة على النبي يغفر الله لنا

اللهم امــــــــــــين يــــــــارب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

|[ ساعــــة استجــــابة ]|

عَنْ جَابِرْ بْنُ عَبْدِاللّه -رَضِيَ اللّه عَنْهُمَا- قَالْ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّه -صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمْ-:
... «يَوْمُ الجُمُعة اثِنْتَا عَشْرَةَ سَاعَةً، لاَ يُوجَد فِيهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئاً إِلاَّ آتَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا آخِرَ سَاعَةٍ بَعْدَ العَصْر».

(رواه أبو داود والنســائي)
[صَحّحـــــه الألبـــــاني]

----------


## إيمان العلي

روعة والله يووفقج

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

حلو موفقه اختي

----------


## القمزية

ماشاء الله موووفجة

----------


## عاشقه امها

up

up

up

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهــــم أجـعـــل وفـاتـــي فـي صـــــلاة بيــن سجـــــدة و تـسبيــــح وركــــــوع و أجـعـــل آخــر كلامـــي فـي الحـيــــاة لـفــظ الـشهــــادة في خــشــوع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهـم اجعلنـا ممّـن قبضـتَ أرواحهم و أنـتَ راض ٍ عنهـم

و ممّـن تفُـوح ُ رائـحـة المسك منهــم

و تشهد ( أصابـعهم ) بـالشهادة قبل الموت

----------


## أم شيخوو123

رووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## M i n n i e

مـووفقه ..

----------

